# Hey from Pennsylvania



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the Horseforum.


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

HI!!! What types of riding do you do?


----------



## mandi (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi giddy, its me mandi lol

mandi xx


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

welcome! im new too! only.....really new.....to riding! hehe

ps
your dogs sound lovely!


----------

